# Prizes, Prizes and more Prizes!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast is giving away these amazing prizes over the next 4 months:
Hot Wire Foam Factory Kit Pro Kit $200
Altered Flesh FX Silcone Mask (Up to $550 Mask)
Halloween Asylum Lullabye Prop $240
Paasch H-100D airbrush system $289.50
and more on the way. You can't win if you don't subscribe, http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------

